# Suche Biker(innen) aus FFM oder Umgebung



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

Hallöle,

bin neu in Bad Vilbel nahe FFM und suche Kontakte zu Bikern, alleine macht halt nicht so viel Spass .
Ich fahre gerne CC, Trails oder einfach mal ne nette, entspannte Tour. Also, bin absolut flexibel und freue mich auf hoffentlich viele Antworten.

Grüßle und bis bald


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Edit:Man sollte erst lesen bevor man postet.  Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

gehts auch ein bisschen deutlicher? was habe ich übersehen?


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Hallodri77 schrieb:


> gehts auch ein bisschen deutlicher? was habe ich übersehen?



Nicht so bestimmt, Du Hallodri. 

Kennst Du schon das lmb? Da findest Du Einträge wer,wann und wo fährt.


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

uuups...war das zu "bestimmt"? Hach, ist mir jetzt echt unangenehm;-). Mal im ernst, "imb" sagt mir bis dato nüscht. Ja Ja, immer diese Neulinge, nicht wahr? Wahrscheinlich meinst Du das DIMB, dazu hab ich vor ein paar Minuten etwas gefunden, leider sind deren Treffpunkte doch gut 30 - 40 km weit weg.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

sie meint die so genannten LMBs (last minute biking). du findest sie oben rechts direkt unter der werbung. wenn du auf alle anzeigen klickst gehen alle termine auf und du findest eine entfernungsangabe zu deinem wohnort. 

wie weit würdest du denn maximal anreisen wollen? ist ein transport im auto für dich eine option?


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Hallodri77 schrieb:


> uuups...war das zu "bestimmt"? Hach, ist mir jetzt echt unangenehm;-). Mal im ernst, "imb" sagt mir bis dato nüscht. Ja Ja, immer diese Neulinge, nicht wahr? Wahrscheinlich meinst Du das DIMB, dazu hab ich vor ein paar Minuten etwas gefunden, leider sind deren Treffpunkte doch gut 30 - 40 km weit weg.



Ich mein nicht imb sondern lmb, schreibe ich so undeutlich. 
Da kommt ein Neuling und ich benutze Abkürzungen. Auf der Seite oben rechts das "Last Minute Biking". Wenn Du auf die blaue Schrift "alle Termine anzeigen" klickst, hast Du eine große Auswahl.

Edit:Hab ich so lange für diesen Post gebraucht.


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

@maggo,

super, mit deiner antwort kann ich etwas anfangen! der transport im auto wäre eine alternative, am liebsten würde ich natürlich mit dem bike kommen. wie wit ich anreisen würde? naja, am wochenende auch ein bissel weiter, in der woche nicht so gern


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

caroka...warum nicht gleich so?? ts...ts...Stell Dir mal vor, es kommt wieder ein Grünschnabel und Du beantwortest eine evtl. Frage mit einer detaillierten Antwort, ohne diese "man sollte erstmal lesen-antwort". Na, wäre das was;-)?


----------



## caroka (2. Juli 2007)

Hallodri77 schrieb:


> caroka...warum nicht gleich so?? ts...ts...Stell Dir mal vor, es kommt wieder ein Grünschnabel und Du beantwortest eine evtl. Frage mit einer detaillierten Antwort, ohne diese "man sollte erstmal lesen-antwort". Na, wäre das was;-)?



Bist Du frech.


----------



## Maggo (2. Juli 2007)

@hallodri: willst du eigentlich jetzt dein bike verkaufen oder fahren??

morgen wird es bei "vernünftigem" wetter eine tour ab hofheim geben, interesse? ab und an gibt es wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe auch touren in deinem revier, wohl aber eher im winter. der thread hies glaub ich quickies in frankfurt. ansonsten einfach mal hier kreuz und quer mitlesen, da ergibt sich immer mal wieder was. ansonsten lohnt es sich auch für einen tourwunsch auch nen eigenen thrad zu öffnen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m.a.t. (2. Juli 2007)

BadV? Ich wohn auf der anderen Seite vom Hügel in Enkheim.
Wenn du per Bike z.B. zum AWB (After Work Biken) zur Hohemark in Oberursel anreisen magst, können wir ab Bonames zusammen fahren. Termine findest du im LMB oder im AWB-Thread.
ciao, matthias


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

@karaoke...äh...ö[email protected], jep Du hast echt lange gebraucht. Dauert das immer so lange? lol


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

@maggo:  wollte es verkaufen und mir ein anderes zulegen, lasse ich jetzt aber erstmal. Hast recht, vor meiner Haustür gibts anscheinend nicht viel MountainBiker, aber immerhin den "HeartbreakHill". Danke für Deine Tips!! Werde echt mal über einen neuen Tourwunsch-Thread nachdenken.


----------



## Hallodri77 (2. Juli 2007)

@m.a.t.:  Erstmal ein paar Grüße hinter den Berg. Ist ein guter Vorschlag und ich werde darauf zurück kommen, allerdings fährst Du wohl im DIMB Racing Team und für Dein Tempo werde ich dann wohl erstmal wieder etwas häufiger in die Klickies treten müssen. 
Wäre es nicht einfacher, wenn ich aus Vilbel nach Bergen-Enkheim fahre und wir uns dort treffen? Ist entfernungsmäßig quasi um die Ecke, zumindest das Ortseingangsschild.


----------



## m.a.t. (2. Juli 2007)

Ne, wenn wir uns bei mir treffen, wird es für dich weiter, weil du dann erst nach Süden und dann Richtung Oberursel wieder gen Norden fährst. Bonames ist schon ganz praktisch. Dahin kommst du auch ganz einfach, wenn du dem Radweg an der Nidde folgst.
Mach dir mal wegen dem DIMB Racing Team keine Gedanken, da sind ja fast alles nur Hobbywanzen drin. Und ich fahr eh nur hinterher.
Im Stadtwald von BadV und Umgebung (Lohrberg, Maintal, Schöneck usw.) kann man übrigens auch kanz nette teilweise trailige Feierabendrunden drehen.

ciao, matthias


----------



## Erdi01 (2. Juli 2007)

und sonst gibt's hier noch die *Eisbären*. Siehe gleichnamigen Thread. Sind hier überall bekannt und tauchen im ganzen Rhein Main Gebiet auf und unter  Seih's beim AWB, den Spessart Wölfen, der DIMB,  bei SportIvents, auf Malle oder im Fernsehen  

CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Juli 2007)

Erstaunliche Antwortrate hier, hossa!
Der Vilbeler Wald ist sowas wie meine MTB-Hausrunde, sag einfach mal bescheid, wann Du Zeit und Lust hättest.


----------



## Hallodri77 (3. Juli 2007)

@Dr. Faust,

na endlich mal ein konkretes "Mitfahrangebot" und das fast vor der Haustür, prima. 
Lust hab ich fast immer, Zeit leider nicht ganz so oft aber das kriegen wir schon hin. Ich schicke Dir gleich mal meine Tel.Nr.per PN. Alles weitere per Telefon?!


----------



## Hallodri77 (3. Juli 2007)

@m.a.t. ,

oki, dann lass uns doch einfach mal bei Gelegenheit am Vilbeler Stadtwald treffen. Am besten nachmittags ab ca. 16 Uhr oder am Wochenende. Was hälst Du davon? Dr. Faust ist auch öfter dort, also habt Ihr Vorschläge bezügl. Tag und Uhrzeit?


----------



## Dr. Faust (3. Juli 2007)

Vielleicht Donnerstag, aber da soll es auch regnen. Und in diesem Fall entscheidet ein kompliziertes, schwer vorherzusagendes Verhältnis aus Motivation und Niederschlagsmenge. 16 Uhr ist mir zu früh, ich könnte ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## Hallodri77 (3. Juli 2007)

lol..oki, dann schauen wir mal, wieviel Regen es Donnerstag gibt und entscheiden  das dann spontan, 18 Uhr ist auch ok. Auf jeden Fall soll der Samstag wettermäßig ganz akzeptabel sein und ich hoffe mal, dass Deine Motivation dann spätestens Samstag top ist.


----------



## fuchs59 (4. Juli 2007)

@Hallodri77

Meine Standardrunde ist:

Preungesheim, Berkersheim, Bad Vilbel, Dottenfelder Hof, Vilbeler Stadtwald,
Bergen, Lohrberg, Heiligenstock, Preungesheim.


Wenn Du Interesse hast kann Ich dich mal ab Bad Vilbel Freibad oder Kurhaus
mitnehmen.


----------



## Dr. Faust (5. Juli 2007)

Wunder, Oh Wunder, es soll ab Freitag Mittag mal eine Regenpause geben. Daher schlage ich mal eine Vilbelrunde Freitag Nachmittag, früher Abend vor.
Genehm?


----------



## Hallodri77 (5. Juli 2007)

@fuchs59:

herzlich gerne, lass mich einfach rechtzeitig wissen, wann Du die nächste Runde planst.  Wollen wir uns dann telef. abstimmen? Ist ja einfacher, oder?

bis bald


----------



## Hallodri77 (5. Juli 2007)

@ Dr. Faust:

Freitag nachmittag paßt prima, allerdings kann ich nur so bis 18 Uhr, wäre das ok?


----------



## Hallodri77 (5. Juli 2007)

Und jetzt mal an alle:

HABE MICH ÜBER DIE REGE BETEILIGUNG HIER ECHT GEFREUT; NUR WEITER SO, AUF DAS DIESER FRED BALD PLATZT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (6. Juli 2007)

Umdisponierung. Kein Bad Vilbel heute, Taunus.


----------

